# Questions to ask when looking for a new barn.



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

These are what I can come up with right now. I ask A LOT of questions, and there are some I wish I would have asked that I didnt. So here's mine! Feel free to add to the list 


*What kind of turn out, how much, ect
*What do they feed? How much, what times of the day (for surprise visits), is it extra costs if you need them to feed certain things.
*Is there Extra charge if you need them to blanket, or any other charges.
*What vet do they have on call
*their personal history/experience with horses
*Who will be handling your horse/ who cleans the stalls/how many times a day
*what are the stable hours
*Are there any rules?
*How often they change the water
*Tack locker/ tack room/ wash rack, ect
*If you need it, is there a place to park your trailer overnight, ect.
*How often do other horses come and go (for diseases, ect.). 
*What is there requirements for shots/worming
*Do they have a scheduled farrier?
*Do they live on the property
*How many horses do they stall (I just like to know, it's not really important).
*I like to ask how they would deal with situations that arise like horse s not getting along in turnout, or If they've ever had any accidents. 
*I like to get a feel for how the other boarders are, so even asking if the other boarders are pretty friendly, or if they stick to themselves is ok I think.

Hmmmm....I know I'm forgetting something....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Something else that is a good idea to do, is to go out to the facility and to watch some lessons. See if the trainer's teaching style will suit you and what you are looking for.

Also spend some time seeing what kind of boarders stay there. Checking the main discipline of the barn.


----------

